# Beismeyer sliding table



## TartanSailor (Mar 25, 2012)

I have just picked up one of the subject sliding tables and am in need of the manual. Delta no longer makes the item or prints the manual and I hope someone out there can point me to a source. I found the table at garage sale for $10.00 so it pays to scrounge. TIA
NJ Sailor


----------

